# bad headache after miscarriage?



## Sinnet

I m/c on July 4th, and four days later I got a terrible headache. I've now had this headache nonstop since and this is day 5 of it. I first had pressure pain in my forehead and eye sockets, but now it's mostly the back of my head that hurts. It's awful. I don't remember this with my 1st m/c. I assume it must be the crazy up and down hormones and it'll (hopefully soon!) subside, but it's almost unbearable. :( Tylenol and ibuprofen don't seem to help much at all either. Anyone else suffering or suffered from terrible headaches post m/c?? Tell me I'm not the only one!


----------



## aimze

omg sinnet i was coming on here to post the same thing! ive had to call in sick because of mine...in one eye socket but pounding...ive even takn a codine mix an that wont shake it :-(

x


----------



## BeautifulD

I had the same thing and occasionally get them again. I'm pretty sure it's due to the hormone drops after the erpc they were horrendous so I feel your pain ladies xxx


----------



## aimze

if its hormones dropping then guess thats gd!!!

x


----------



## sp92

I had a constant headache for around 2 weeks after I miscarried. I just put it down to my body being under a lot of stress and the hormones dropping. Sorry for your loss. :hugs: xx


----------



## gormama

I had the same thing after both my miscarriages. They were horrible and lasted for a couple of weeks. Hope it gets better for you soon!


----------



## aimze

Oh no not a few weeks!!!! Havent our minds and bodies been through enough without subjecting us to torteous headaches!!

I'm not helping myself staring at a bright laptop!

x


----------



## Sinnet

good to know it's normal and I'm not alone.....but i don't think i can take another week of this. :( thanks for the responses.


----------



## aimze

My sister brought me some Migraleave - You can only have 2 in 24 hrs an its taken the edge off but its still there


----------



## Sinnet

aimze said:


> My sister brought me some Migraleave - You can only have 2 in 24 hrs an its taken the edge off but its still there

Glad to hear something's helping a little for you. I just took two extra strength excedrin and I'm waiting for it to help a bit. How long have you had your headache? :hug:


----------



## aimze

Since Tues evening constantly :-( booooo

x


----------

